# Issue with onOne Perfect Photo Suite 9.5 and Lightroom CC



## Gene_mtl (Apr 22, 2015)

Had issues getting Lightroom C through Creative cloud, but finally after much gnashing of teeth and pullinhg of hair and colouring the air with purple proses, I managed to get everything up and running

Do have one annoying issue.  My onOne plugins show up twice in 'Edit in' is there a way to fix this or do I need to uninstall and re-install everything?

Appreciate any and all suggestions. TIA


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2015)

They're just presets Gene. Go to Preferences > External Editors tab and select the pop-up in the bottom half.  Select a preset that you want to delete, then select Delete in the same menu.  Repeat for the other duplicates.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Apr 22, 2015)

Oops. Forgot about that.<Weak smile> Thanks, Victoria. (Glad someone still has a memory <Smile>)


----------

